# Problem mit Scheibenbremsadapter oder IS2000 Aufnahme



## sensiminded (25. September 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

bin beim Aufbau meines fast komplett neuen Bikes auf ein Problem mit der Scheibenbremse gestoßen. Hier erstmal das Setup:
- Gabel Neon 26" mit IS2000 Aufnahme
- Scheibenbremsadapter Hope + 20 mm
- Scheibe Gusset R-Serie 180 mm
- Magura Louise von ca. 2005? welche imho für ne 160 mm Scheibe sein sollte

Wenn ich nun alles zusammennbaue hängt die Scheibe fest im Bremssattel. Nur wenn ich den Sattel etwas wegdrehe, wie auf dem Foto, läuft sie frei. 







Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich beim Zusammenbau nichts falsch gemacht habe, es geht eigentlich nur so. Ich habe doch auch keinen Denkfehler bei der Kombination der Komponenten? Nur wo ver..... nochmal liegt das Problem?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## duro e (25. September 2010)

ist der adapter für hr oder vr , da gibts doch auch immer unterschiede , ab ich bei meinem rad z.b gemerkt , der hr adapter ist etwas flacher und dann liegt der sattel vorn auch auf obwohl beides 160mm adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (25. September 2010)

Der Adapter ist laut Beschreibung für vorn.
zitat tarty: _"- The ideal way to get more power out of your front disc brake... a bigger rotor!
- A 'Plus 20' adaptor allows you to go from a 160mm rotor to a 180mm one..."_


----------



## curry4king (25. September 2010)

hat der chinese sich verbruttzelt?
mess mal den durchmesser der scheibe


----------



## duro e (26. September 2010)

bedenke aber auch , das es bei den herstellern unterschiede gibt , von seiten adaptern und bremssätteln , ich kann auch nich z.b nen avid adapter an meinen hayes sattel kloppen , das passt einfach nicht , umgekerht hat der avid sattel aufm hayes asapter so viel luft zur scheibe . also da gibts auch unterschiede.


----------



## sensiminded (26. September 2010)

curry4king schrieb:


> hat der chinese sich verbruttzelt?
> mess mal den durchmesser der scheibe



Der Durchmesser der Scheibe passt. Das hatte ich bereits gemessen. Die Vermutung mit der falschen Fertigung der Gabel hatte ich auch schon.



duro e schrieb:


> bedenke aber auch , das es bei den herstellern unterschiede gibt , von seiten adaptern und bremssätteln , ich kann auch nich z.b nen avid adapter an meinen hayes sattel kloppen , das passt einfach nicht , umgekerht hat der avid sattel aufm hayes asapter so viel luft zur scheibe . also da gibts auch unterschiede.



Allerdings ist der Adapter doch einfach nur dafür da, nen 160er IS2000 Sattel um 2 cm weiter von der Achse weg zu bekommen. Da ist es doch egal, ob ich ne Hope Mono Trial #5 Caliper hab und mit dem Adapter die IS2000 Aufnahme "verlängere" oder meine Louise?! 

Wobei, das könnte doch unterschiedlich sein, wenn ich nochmal genau drüber nachdenke. Es kommt ja darauf an, wie der Sattel zur Aufnahme steht. Naja, da muss ich mir wohl nochmal nen anderen Plan zulegen.

VG Alex


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. September 2010)

das nun mit den adaptern von avid zu vergleichen ist schmarrn. die meisten verbauen diese adapter doch mit den konkaven und konvexen scheiben zum ausgleichen von schrägen disc-mounts...

was ich nich verstehe, wieso haste nen hope adapter verwendet? die magura adapter dürften doch nicht so teuer sein oder doch?


----------



## sensiminded (26. September 2010)

Ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen er passt, da beschrieben wurde er wäre für die meisten gängigen Bremsen. Naja da war es wohl ein Fehlkauf!


----------



## hst_trialer (26. September 2010)

es kommt wirklich darauf an wie der hersteller seinen sattel nunmal zu aufnahme ausrichtet und da gibt es immense unterschiede.

es gibt deswegen nicht zu jeder bremse den universal +20 adapter.
grundlegend ist es natürlich ratsam einen adapter vom gleichen hersteller zu kaufen, da man so den gefahren einfach aus dem weg geht. aber ein gefräster hopeadapter ist nunmal auch bei weitem schöner als ein gussteil.

am aller besten ist aber noch immer ein langarm sattel. so brauchst du auch keinen adapter durch den man sich zusätzlich noch toleranzen einholen kann die zu schiefen belägen und ähnlichem führen. das muss man eben abwägen


----------



## bike-show.de (26. September 2010)

Versuche mal den Adapter zu drehen, so dass der Sattel weiter weg von der Nabe kommt. Also einfach die Löcher vertauschen.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. September 2010)

wie soll das denn gehen?
in den gabelseitige löchern ist m6 gewinde und die anderen sind durchgangsbohrungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FELIX- (26. September 2010)

probier mal ein magura adapter der könnte vieleicht passen
http://www.bikestore.cc/magura-adapter-qm12-ispm-180mm-vorderrad160mm-hinterrad-p-108297.html

da scheibe,bremse,adapter von unterschielichen firmen sind ist schlecht du hättest ne magura louise scheibe u. adapter kaufen sollen.

http://www.netsport24.de/product_info.php?products_id=707


----------



## singsang (26. September 2010)

-FELIX- schrieb:


> probier mal ein magura adapter der könnte vieleicht passen
> http://www.bikestore.cc/magura-adapter-qm12-ispm-180mm-vorderrad160mm-hinterrad-p-108297.html



Der verlinkte Adapter passt nicht, da es ein is2000 nach PM Adapter ist.

Der Shimano is2000 Adapter sollte funktionieren


----------



## bike-show.de (26. September 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> wie soll das denn gehen?
> in den gabelseitige löchern ist m6 gewinde und die anderen sind durchgangsbohrungen!



Du drehst den Adapter so, dass du beide M6-Löcher vertauschst. Die Seite, die jetzt nach rechts zeigt, zeigt dann nach links. Dadurch kommt der Sattel weiter weg von der Nabe. 

Schwer zu erklären... Montiere den Adapter einfach anders rum.

Edit: Ach, sehe gerade, dass das IS2000 auf IS2000 ist! Ok, dann geht das nicht...


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2010)

grade an der front und vorallem bei IS2000 gibt es unterschiedliche adapter!

Bei Postmount -> Postmount adapter sind die probleme afaik nicht vorhanden.


----------



## sensiminded (27. September 2010)

Ich hatte bereits versucht den andersherum zu montieren... passt noch weniger.

Ich hab mir leider vorm Kauf zu wenig Gedanken gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es sollte eigentlich erstmal zur längeren Überbrückung sein, bis ne andere Bremse gekauft wird. Naja ich hab heute wieder alles abgebaut, vormittag schon mit Jan telefoniert und die Endlösung wird moin mit der Post kommen und direkt verbaut. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit, so dass ich gleich mal das neue dann fertige Rad testen kann 

Nun hab ich ne neue Scheibe, nen neuen Hope Adapter und eine Magura Louise mit nen RB Hebel und neuen Belägen über. Das kommt die Tage wohl alles in den Verkaufe Fred...

Ich danke euch erstmal 

VG Alex


----------



## ecols (28. September 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das nun mit den adaptern von avid zu vergleichen ist schmarrn. die meisten verbauen diese adapter doch mit den konkaven und konvexen scheiben zum ausgleichen von schrägen disc-mounts...
> 
> was ich nich verstehe, wieso haste nen hope adapter verwendet? die magura adapter dürften doch nicht so teuer sein oder doch?



was isn ne konkave scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. September 2010)

diese scheibchen hier:
http://www.mob-bikes.de/869-1481-large/avid-bremssattel-schrauben-post-mount.jpg


----------



## ecols (30. September 2010)

ahsooo.. der Querschnitt war gemeint!!


----------

